# Sargent Island ICW



## blackdrum25

Is anyone currently building a house in Sargent Island? What is the going Sq ft rate for a modest 3/2 house? Any reference on local builders? I am looking to buy a lot and would like to find as much of information as possible.

What's the cost per ft for a bulkhead?

Price for Sq ft of a dock?

Cost for utilities?

Cost to install a septic for a 1500sq ft?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigJim

Hit me up I have recent numbers (713)858-9717 Jimmy and it'll be easier to discuss over the phone



blackdrum25 said:


> Is anyone currently building a house in Sargent Island? What is the going Sq ft rate for a modest 3/2 house? Any reference on local builders? I am looking to buy a lot and would like to find as much of information as possible.
> 
> What's the cost per ft for a bulkhead?
> 
> Price for Sq ft of a dock?
> 
> Cost for utilities?
> 
> Cost to install a septic for a 1500sq ft?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mowax.555

I know a few builders down here , and a couple people building homes on the creek and the sq. ft. price is about $200 per sq. ft. +/- bulk head on the creek is about $150 +/- per LF.not real sure about on the island but it cant be much different.
Do you have a lot? I know a surveyor also.


----------

